

Game developer makes Dogecoin POS app, already in real-world use - ck2
http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/blog/2014/01/you-dont-need-cash-or-cards-to-shop.html

======
ck2
Apparently they did their first sale today:

[https://twitter.com/strangedonuts/status/430738335644930048/...](https://twitter.com/strangedonuts/status/430738335644930048/photo/1)

[http://i.imgur.com/OW2lpi5.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/OW2lpi5.jpg)

